# Monster Scenes - any release dates yet?



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I did not see release info on this so I thought I'd pose the question.
I'm looking forward to this (for as long as I can remember) but have not seen any info lately. Any word on these GREAT kits?:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

If everything goes as planned.
The first three kits (Gigantic Insect, Victim, Doctor Deadly) are currently scheduled to ship in September I'd expect them in the stores - in the first couple weeks of October.
The second group of three(Pendulum, Hanging Cage & Frankenstein) should be shipping in October - they could be in stores - early November.

Dave


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

Right On, Right On !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks Dave! Can you tell us if any will have glow parts like the original did?
Or will that be a separate issue later on?

MMM


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Dave-
that is FANTASTIC news! It won't be long now..guess they will be available in stores and not online as maybe you guys originally been thinking! They are going to sell GREAT for you I'm sure!
Any price points yet???
Gary:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Super news Dave...I'm buying them all:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Oooooooohhhhhh! Just in time for Halloween, too. 
No trick, but a major treat. 
Thanks guys!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Thanks Dave! Can you tell us if any will have glow parts like the original did?
> Or will that be a separate issue later on?
> 
> MMM



I don't think the originals had glow parts.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't know about the other kits, but i remember the frankenstein kit had glow pieces.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

TAY666 said:


> I don't think the originals had glow parts.


Frankenstein was an all glow figure. I have an original! I also thought that the Dr. Deadly might have had a glow mask but this I'm not sure of!

MMM


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

no glow mask, I just did one a while back for a client, the mask is grey plastic.

Buzz


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

spocks beard said:


> I don't know about the other kits, but i remember the frankenstein kit had glow pieces.


Duh!
Sorry, I had a brain fart.


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

The Pain Parlor had a glow skeleton, also.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Not to wish time by, especially the summer,  but I can't wait to get my hands on these kits.
Thanks for the time table Dave.


RK


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

This is so cool thanks guys for releasing these kits!!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Thanks for the fast response Dave:thumbsup:. I hope all goes as planned 'cause I too cant wait wait to get my hands on these!
MONSTER SCENES IN 2008!:woohoo:


----------

